# How many weeks can you detect heartbeat & ques bout HCG levels



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hiya

I had a BFP last Saturday and was 4wks 5 days.  I am due to go up to Ninewells on 8th October which would make me 7wks 2 days.  Due to recurring miscarriages, I have been told by my Doctor that if I want I can go for a scan at my local Hospital on Friday 3rd October (making me 6wks 4days).  Anybody been for a scan this early and been able to see heartbeat?

Also, when I went for my hcg test on day of testing (4wks 5 days) my levels were at 50 which were borderline so the Doctors asked me back for another test on Tuesday (5wks 1 day) and my level was 415.  Does anyone know if this is okay or not?

many thanks for your help.

Love axxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not that up on hcg levels, but that has more than doubled, so it sounds good.  You may see a heartbeat at the 6wk scan, but it all depends on each pregnancy.  Don't worry too much if you don't.  Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

